# Crypt Cellar Doors



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

You know, thats a great idea and add the monster in the box type of control to shake the doors. Then someone could add a few pairs of spooky hands like they are trying to escape. You are a genius!


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

Good idea!! Looks good too!


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice and creepy look. i might have to use this idea in the future. Thanks


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

What a brilliant idea and great use of old timber for very effective prop , going to make me a set for my 2014 haunt me thinks ..... brilliant work .


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Agreed.. a great and effective way of using up some of the piles of old timber and pallet wood that we all seem to accumulate.
I like creepybob's idea of incorporating a MIB mechanism along with some lights and fog into the prop for added effect.
Thanks for sharing this great idea!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

Great and effective idea- I especially like the scrapes and "farmers" hand prints. Nice detailing.


----------



## Squirrelram (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice, I really like this idea. It's a very simple and affective. Great job!!!


----------



## nois4 (Apr 26, 2014)

Very good idea


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

This is exactly why all haunters have a 'laying around' pile. Great job~love the scratches detail.


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, I love it! Such a creepy effect.


----------

